
Show HN: Playstore ready PWA app in one click - PWA2APK - saleeh
Last week we saw a post on HN, mentioning Google Playstore now accepts PWA apps. We thought this could be automated, so non-devs can easily create and upload APK’s of their PWAs. Hence we decided to make a simple tool to ease up the process.<p>Thus PWA2APK<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appmaker.xyz&#x2F;pwa-to-apk&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appmaker.xyz&#x2F;pwa-to-apk&#x2F;</a><p>was born.<p>It converts Progressive Web Apps (PWAs) to Playstore ready APKs. This was build on top of TWA (Trusted Web Activities), which is available in Chrome version 72 and above.<p>A few days before we shared it on Twitter and got tons of feedback. Many even used PWA2APK to upload their PWA’s to Playstore.<p>After getting feedback, we included source code and certificate, than just the APK file. And finally launching here to get feedback and suggestions for the tool, that we build over the weekend.
======
saleeh
[https://appmaker.xyz/pwa-to-apk/](https://appmaker.xyz/pwa-to-apk/)

